# What's the rule on category??



## JohnAnthony (Nov 6, 2010)

I searched through the various GB threads and couldn't put my finger on it. I had originally put myself in the "intermediate" category because my kit has resin and PE, and I'm also using an aftermarket refit and possibly some scratch-build. But then I downgraded myself to "beginner" when I saw guys like T-Bolt in the "intermediate" category - there's no way I'm in his league, I've only been modeling for 6 months.

Are the categories based on complexity of build, or modeling experience?

P.S. I'm not being lazy - I know there's a GB RULES pdf but I can't download it - it keeps timing out. Could someone please feed the mouse in the server?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 6, 2010)

OK nevermind, I got the pdf to download. Looks like I should probably be in intermediate - low intermediate if there is such a thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2010)

Us as well... Its all about where YOU feel ur at... If ur skills go beyond that with ur finished work, us judges will give u a holler....


----------

